# repair splash series usa 200



## mike_d_us_amp (Feb 23, 2007)

ok im having some zip poof issues with my amp. i know that the outputs are toasted on it. still powers up with no issues, just likes to smoke. who would be the best person or company to send my baby to. this is the second time its went bad and i refuse to give up on it. its like an old car, you know theirs going to be issues but just cant give it up. 

us amp, usa 200 splash series


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

mike_d_us_amp said:


> ok im having some zip poof issues with my amp. i know that the outputs are toasted on it. still powers up with no issues, just likes to smoke. who would be the best person or company to send my baby to. this is the second time its went bad and i refuse to give up on it. its like an old car, you know theirs going to be issues but just cant give it up.
> 
> us amp, usa 200 splash series


I have the same amp with the same, super rare, splash theme. Mine's sorta rough - needs new terminal blocks and plexi bottom. 

They're not complex amplifiers, but they are a bit different than the run of the mill designs. There are some 10 ohm resistors that just cook if the driver stages are shorted. They are installed on the emitters of the smaller TIP (TO-220) transistors. And then there are 100 ohm resistors (IIRC) on the collectors of the MPSA06/56 predrivers. The configuration is such that it's a pair of little voltage amplifiers driving the big TIP35/36 output stage (current amp). Works _really well_ for swinging low impedance loads.

I don't work on the amps anymore, but I know that there are plenty of folks here that could do it. It's been at least five years since I looked at that one, so I could be a little off on the values...

Best,
Aaron H.


----------

